# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Directed-energy weapon, laser weapons >  Compact Laser Weapons System (LWS), The Boeing Company, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Compact Laser Weapons System

"Silent strike. Boeing's Compact Laser Weapons System tracks and disables UAVs"

August 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Boeing’s Compact Laser Weapons System: Sets up in minutes, directs energy in seconds

Published on Aug 27, 2015




> Boeing’s Compact Laser Weapons System harnesses directed energy on its targets. The system recently reached a milestone at an exercise at Point Mugu, Calif. by tracking and disabling a moving, untethered unmanned aerial vehicle. The Compact Laser Weapons System is portable sets up quickly.

----------

